# glib-2.36.3 error



## folivora (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi,

I am facing this error: 


```
===>  Building for glib-2.36.3
gmake  all-recursive
gmake[1]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/devel/glib20/work/glib-2.36.3'
Making all in .
gmake[2]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/devel/glib20/work/glib-2.36.3'
gmake[2]: Nothing to be done for `all-am'.
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/devel/glib20/work/glib-2.36.3'
Making all in m4macros
gmake[2]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/devel/glib20/work/glib-2.36.3/m4macros'
gmake[2]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/devel/glib20/work/glib-2.36.3/m4macros'
Making all in glib
gmake[2]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/devel/glib20/work/glib-2.36.3/glib'
  GEN      glibconfig-stamp
config.status: executing glib/glibconfig.h commands
config.status: glib/glibconfig.h is unchanged
gmake  all-recursive
gmake[3]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/devel/glib20/work/glib-2.36.3/glib'
Making all in libcharset
gmake[4]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/devel/glib20/work/glib-2.36.3/glib/libcharset'
  CC       libcharset_la-localcharset.lo
  CCLD     libcharset.la
  GEN      ref-add.sed
  GEN      ref-del.sed
  GEN      charset.alias
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/devel/glib20/work/glib-2.36.3/glib/libcharset'
Making all in update-pcre
gmake[4]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/devel/glib20/work/glib-2.36.3/glib/update-pcre'
gmake[4]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/devel/glib20/work/glib-2.36.3/glib/update-pcre'
Making all in .
gmake[4]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/devel/glib20/work/glib-2.36.3/glib'
  CC       libglib_2_0_la-gallocator.lo
  CC       libglib_2_0_la-gcache.lo
  CC       libglib_2_0_la-gcompletion.lo
  CC       libglib_2_0_la-grel.lo
  CC       libglib_2_0_la-gthread-deprecated.lo
  CC       libglib_2_0_la-garray.lo
  CC       libglib_2_0_la-gasyncqueue.lo
  CC       libglib_2_0_la-gatomic.lo
  CC       libglib_2_0_la-gbacktrace.lo
  CC       libglib_2_0_la-gbase64.lo
  CC       libglib_2_0_la-gbitlock.lo
  CC       libglib_2_0_la-gbookmarkfile.lo
  CC       libglib_2_0_la-gbytes.lo
  CC       libglib_2_0_la-gcharset.lo
  CC       libglib_2_0_la-gchecksum.lo
  CC       libglib_2_0_la-gconvert.lo
gconvert.c: In function 'g_iconv':
gconvert.c:310: warning: passing argument 2 of 'libiconv' from incompatible pointer type
  CC       libglib_2_0_la-gdataset.lo
  CC       libglib_2_0_la-gdate.lo
  CC       libglib_2_0_la-gdatetime.lo
  CC       libglib_2_0_la-gdir.lo
  CC       libglib_2_0_la-genviron.lo
  CC       libglib_2_0_la-gerror.lo
  CC       libglib_2_0_la-gfileutils.lo
  CC       libglib_2_0_la-ggettext.lo
  CC       libglib_2_0_la-ghash.lo
ghash.c: In function 'g_hash_table_insert_node':
ghash.c:845: warning: 'value_to_free' may be used uninitialized in this function
ghash.c:844: warning: 'key_to_free' may be used uninitialized in this function
  CC       libglib_2_0_la-ghmac.lo
  CC       libglib_2_0_la-ghook.lo
  CC       libglib_2_0_la-ghostutils.lo
  CC       libglib_2_0_la-giochannel.lo
  CC       libglib_2_0_la-gkeyfile.lo
  CC       libglib_2_0_la-glib-init.lo
  CC       libglib_2_0_la-glib-private.lo
  CC       libglib_2_0_la-glist.lo
  CC       libglib_2_0_la-gmain.lo
  CC       libglib_2_0_la-gmappedfile.lo
  CC       libglib_2_0_la-gmarkup.lo
  CC       libglib_2_0_la-gmem.lo
  CC       libglib_2_0_la-gmessages.lo
  CC       libglib_2_0_la-gnode.lo
  CC       libglib_2_0_la-goption.lo
  CC       libglib_2_0_la-gpattern.lo
  CC       libglib_2_0_la-gpoll.lo
  CC       libglib_2_0_la-gprimes.lo
  CC       libglib_2_0_la-gqsort.lo
  CC       libglib_2_0_la-gquark.lo
  CC       libglib_2_0_la-gqueue.lo
  CC       libglib_2_0_la-grand.lo
  CC       libglib_2_0_la-gregex.lo
  CC       libglib_2_0_la-gscanner.lo
  CC       libglib_2_0_la-gsequence.lo
  CC       libglib_2_0_la-gshell.lo
  CC       libglib_2_0_la-gslice.lo
  CC       libglib_2_0_la-gslist.lo
  CC       libglib_2_0_la-gstdio.lo
  CC       libglib_2_0_la-gstrfuncs.lo
gstrfuncs.c:330: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'get_C_locale'
gstrfuncs.c: In function 'g_ascii_strtod':
gstrfuncs.c:700: warning: implicit declaration of function 'strtod_l'
gstrfuncs.c:700: warning: implicit declaration of function 'get_C_locale'
gstrfuncs.c: In function 'g_ascii_formatd':
gstrfuncs.c:902: error: 'locale_t' undeclared (first use in this function)
gstrfuncs.c:902: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once
gstrfuncs.c:902: error: for each function it appears in.)
gstrfuncs.c:902: error: expected ';' before 'old_locale'
gstrfuncs.c:904: error: 'old_locale' undeclared (first use in this function)
gstrfuncs.c:904: warning: implicit declaration of function 'uselocale'
gstrfuncs.c: In function 'g_ascii_strtoull':
gstrfuncs.c:1148: warning: implicit declaration of function 'strtoull_l'
gstrfuncs.c: In function 'g_ascii_strtoll':
gstrfuncs.c:1195: warning: implicit declaration of function 'strtoll_l'
gmake[4]: *** [libglib_2_0_la-gstrfuncs.lo] Error 1
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/devel/glib20/work/glib-2.36.3/glib'
gmake[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/devel/glib20/work/glib-2.36.3/glib'
gmake[2]: *** [all] Error 2
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/devel/glib20/work/glib-2.36.3/glib'
gmake[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/devel/glib20/work/glib-2.36.3'
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/glib20.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/glib20.

===>>> make failed for devel/glib20
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Killing background jobs
Terminated

===>>> You can restart from the point of failure with this command line:
       portmaster <flags> devel/glib20
```

I updated my ports to be sure with `portsnap fetch extract` and also tried installing with 
	
	



```
MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=	yes
```
 in Makefile.

I don't know is this a bug or what.

BR 

Folivora


----------



## ShelLuser (Sep 27, 2013)

Well, since I can build devel/glib20 without problems on my end I don't think this to be a bug. Instead I suspect that some setting on your system is causing this weird behaviour.

First of all a small comment; you only need to use `# portsnap fetch extract` once. After that you don't need extract any more but can simply use update. That saves quite a bit of time.

Which version of FreeBSD are you using?  And could you please show us the contents of your /etc/make.conf file?


----------



## folivora (Sep 28, 2013)

@ShelLuser,

My /etc/make.conf is empty. 

`uname -a` 

```
FreeBSD irssi 9.1-RELEASE-p3 FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE-p3 #0: Mon Apr 29 18:27:25 UTC 2013     root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```

BR 

folivora


----------



## ShelLuser (Sep 29, 2013)

Right, I was going to say that an empty /etc/make.conf looks odd to me because to my knowledge Perl automatically adds an entry here. Then I noticed that this entry was also removed from my own make.conf files ;-)

First of all I'd suggest updating the base system. I'm not claiming this to be the cause of your problems, but it rules out the possibility. You are using 9.1-RELEASE-p3 but the current version is 9.1-RELEASE-p7.

Another possible issue; have you been following /usr/ports/UPDATING whenever you updated your ports collection using portsnap? Because not following the instructions in that file can also lead to strange problems.


----------



## folivora (Oct 1, 2013)

Hi,

I did update to Freebsd FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE-p7 but this did not help either. Yes, I have been following /usr/ports/UPDATING. Anyway, I can't find a solution to this, so I have made migration to fresh install, so if someone could point to some solution that would be good. I still have this installation running, and I am trying to figure out the cause of this problem.

Best regards,

folivora


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Oct 1, 2013)

Have you tried compiling with a lang/gcc46 specified in make.conf? (Don't know the precise best lines, but USE_GCC=4.6 may work)


----------

